# Seriously flaky skin in puppy



## SebagoLizzy (Jan 31, 2010)

We have a 12 week old puppy that has seriously flaky skin. It never stops and it looks like it has snowed in my house. She had dandruff when I got her (she was on a raw diet at the time) and the flakes have gotten bigger over the past three weeks. She has transitioned to Wellness puppy kibble at this point. She gets salmon oil on her food 1xday and the vet recently gave us Allerderm Efa caps (fatty acids). I have only shampooed her twice, each time with a medicated shampoo the vet gave us. As you can see in the photo the flakes slowly rise up from her skin and just keep on coming. This photo shows only a moderate amount of flaking - it gets much worse.

I need help. We can't keep this going since my son has developed allergies that have coincided with her flaking getting worse and her having more free roaming in the house (since she's so good at the house training  ) I am happy to push through this if this is short lived, but if I'm in for some long term dermatological issue I am going to have to bring her back to the breeder. Our other golden -3 years old - came from the same breeder, same geneaology, with no skin issues at all.

Does anyone recognize this and have suggestions? Could it be seborhea (sp?)

Thanks!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Has the vet looked at the dandruff under a microscope? Cheyletiella is a mite that's nickname is walking dandruff. Here's a little info: http://www.petplace.com/dogs/cheyletiellosis-in-dogs-walking-dandruff-mite/page1.aspx

Have you bathed her in medicated shampoo? Is she itchy? Is her skin red?

I would be surprised if she was going to have life-long skin problems, but it is possible. I would be very tempted to do a trial of Revolution (1 vial every other week X 3 doses), in addition to your fish oil etc. I'd probably add what ever shampoo your vet carries that would help with scaling.


----------



## SebagoLizzy (Jan 31, 2010)

I forgot to mention that he did look for walking dandruff and didn't see anything. Her skin is not red and she does not seem particularly itchy. I have bathed her in a medicated shampoo (Allerderm) and that promotes INCREDIBLE sloughing of skin, but it really doesn't make it stop. It is absolutely amazing how much skin she is sloughing with no other observable symptoms.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

How is the humidity in you house? Might not be a factor, but since you have switched food and the vet has looked at the flakes under a microscope...this is what comes to mind. I am no expert! Good Luck!


----------



## mcgorman (Apr 8, 2009)

Genny has the exact same symptoms. She is now 15 months or so and it has gotten significantly better but I know how you feel. It is very frustrating. We have been feeding her Limited Ingredient Diet Venison and Sweet Potato and it seems to be improved. We will go a few weeks with hardly any faking and then have a relapse for no apparent reason. Wish I could be more helpful. If you find a solution I would love to hear it.

Matt


----------

